# Abandoned Valley (my first semi scape)



## Liam1 (13 Oct 2009)

Abandoned Valley

Thought I would finally post my first semi scape, Iâ€™ve tried to grow plants for a while now just to see what I like and what I can and canâ€™t grow. Iâ€™m calling it a semi scape because itâ€™s my first one and I still have a lot to learn.

Equipment

1  Eheim 2026 external filter
1 Resun 1500lph external filter
2kg Fe Co2
Cyclo Turbo Diffuser
Arcadia 3x38w T8 Luminarie
Aqua Basis
DIY Ferts

Flora

Cryptocoryne
Microsorum
Aubias
Little bit of Vallisneria & Echinodorus

Fauna

28 Neon Tetra
27 Emerald eye Rasbora
6 Bronze Cory
4 panda Cory
2 Peppered Cory
6 otocinclus
3 Clown Loach (going to be re housed)






The tank has been setup for 8 days it still needs a lot of tweaking iâ€™m suffering a little crypt melt but not overly worried, the fish were added a couple of hours after taking the photo. i love the contrast between the blue of the neons and white of the Rasbora and the way they shoal in a tight formation. i'm not very good at taking pictures appolgies in adavance.
Thanks to everyone else who post their pics as im not very creative and its been a great help!
Thanks for looking.
Regards
Liam


----------



## rawr (13 Oct 2009)

I like the look of this, nice job!  I might have missed this, but how large is the tank?


----------



## chump54 (13 Oct 2009)

looks great, some healthy looking plants there!

Chris


----------



## 1uke (13 Oct 2009)

Looks Great    Maybe try hide the pipes on the right?


----------



## Liam1 (14 Oct 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> I like the look of this, nice job!  I might have missed this, but how large is the tank?


Hi the tank is 300L 4' x 2' x 20"
Regards
Liam


----------



## Themuleous (17 Oct 2009)

Thats a great tank and scape 

Sam


----------



## Liam1 (19 Oct 2009)

1uke said:
			
		

> Looks Great  Maybe try hide the pipes on the right?


i have some crypt balansae where the pipes are but its going to take a while for it to reach the surface.

Thanks for all the comments.
regards
Liam


----------



## chilled84 (24 Oct 2009)

WHATS THE FILTRATION YOU ARE USEING? SORRY FOR CAPS.


----------

